# slowing things down



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

in my older age (hah, I am only 39, but no 20 yr old anymore) I am finding that to learn solos, it is a lot easier to slow them down a bit and once I get the notes, speed em back up slowly until I can play at regular tempo.

I am finding one of the most useful (so far) things on my Boss Micro BR recorder is the MP3/practice aspect. Just load a song from my ipod onto the BR, and then I can plug in my guitar, and play along with the track as slow as needed... all while staying in tune and since I can use the headphones, I can do it without bothering the wife. :smile:

AJC


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

That's a very good idea. I didn't know you could do something like that since I'm not into iPods but I see they have their uses. Sounds like a great learning tool.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

heres a free player for windows that you can change speed/pitch 
its called best practice
http://www.xs4all.nl/~mp2004/bp/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think my roomie has a BR, which he said I can borrow.. I should investigate!

For the handful of times I have bothered trying to learn a solo (I'm lazy), I started out very slow (70BPM or so) to get the fingering down, then progressively sped up.

Those times have been the only times I actually made good progress learning leads, and the few times I have seriously used my metronome.

I sound best when I slow anything down, but I love to play fast :/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DMac604 said:


> heres a free player for windows that you can change speed/pitch
> its called best practice
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~mp2004/bp/


DMac: Thanks for the link. I'll let you know my thoughts when I try it in the next day or so.


----------

